# Rome - where i can buy espresso related items



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

maybe someone knows an offline shop in Rome, where i can buy some espresso related items, as pitcher thermometer, some espresso cups and so on.

cheers


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

no one?


----------



## forzamb (Nov 25, 2015)

You could try finding a Bialetti store.

https://www.bialettistore.it/en/Stores/Search?regione=7&provincia=RM


----------

